# abandon dam off of eaton rd



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

dave was talking to curtice and told him about tanner off of eaton... anyone been there he said it's small mouth haven if so i wanna try it


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> dave was talking to curtice



Who?
That's kind of a random post...
Can you elaborate please?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

co-angler said:


> Can you elaborate please?


Actually, please don't.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> Actually, please don't.


Come on man cats out of the bag lol ... Google maps.... Eaton ohio.... Zoom.... Zoom... Zoom... Boom, water with a old dam ha ha I'm sure there is smallies there


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

I have never heard of that one. Low level dam in Middletown is good, and the best to be had is below dam of Brookville lake, but Indiana license are pricy. and access is limited.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

hogtrman said:


> I have never heard of that one.


Well, now you have. Funny how that works. See you there.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> Well, now you have. Funny how that works. See you there.


Funny how that works .... He just told every one on here his spot ... And I agree below brookvilles dam is a super good spot... You can catch so many different kinds of fish there...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Trailorpark, how's your year going? Have ya caught a lot of fish? I'd love to know. The mystery of it all is killing me. I mean you have been to every spot on twin, four mile and seven mile from your posts but you don't let us see the fish pictures. How unfair. Catch anything on your secret lure yet? Or better yet how about just posting a photo of the biggest fish you catch each month. Next time you catch a bigun you should have Dave or Curtice or Elmer take a picture. Do you catch spotted bass along with all your smallmouth? Catching any big saugeye???


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

From my decryption of the original post it appears to me that we&#8217;re talking about more than one spot, some of which may or may not be on private property&#8230;some of which may or may not belong to an extended family member of mine. 

&#8230;TB&#8230; you&#8217;re not new to the forum; you should know perfectly well that a post like this is going to stir the pot, we&#8217;ve met and I know that you don&#8217;t intend on stirring anything. Sooner or later though you are going to ask for help catching fish and if you&#8217;re going to post locations I can&#8217;t see many people reaching out. Delta & I have taken you out & helped you catch fish; I don&#8217;t believe anyone else has. With all due respect, please don&#8217;t post locations.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> decryption



that's a cool word.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

zack2345 said:


> Come on man cats out of the bag lol ... Google maps.... Eaton ohio.... Zoom.... Zoom... Zoom... Boom, water with a old dam ha ha I'm sure there is smallies there


Maybe you should just ask TB, you guys should go fishing together some time; maybe he can show you where this place is without searching Google Maps.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> Actually, please don't.


Too Much Information!


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

OOPS... Looks like that Private message went Public. Hope nobody shows up with a 5 gallon bucket....


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Trailorpark, how's your year going? Have ya caught a lot of fish? I'd love to know. The mystery of it all is killing me. I mean you have been to every spot on twin, four mile and seven mile from your posts but you don't let us see the fish pictures. How unfair. Catch anything on your secret lure yet? Or better yet how about just posting a photo of the biggest fish you catch each month. Next time you catch a bigun you should have Dave or Curtice or Elmer take a picture. Do you catch spotted bass along with all your smallmouth? Catching any big saugeye???


haven't caught nothing.. but i did see you're book at wholesale bait in hamilton


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Dandrews said:


> From my decryption of the original post it appears to me that were talking about more than one spot, some of which may or may not be on private propertysome of which may or may not belong to an extended family member of mine.
> 
> TB youre not new to the forum; you should know perfectly well that a post like this is going to stir the pot, weve met and I know that you dont intend on stirring anything. Sooner or later though you are going to ask for help catching fish and if youre going to post locations I cant see many people reaching out. Delta & I have taken you out & helped you catch fish; I dont believe anyone else has. With all due respect, please dont post locations.



i've never been there or heard of it


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Trailorpark, how's your year going? Have ya caught a lot of fish? I'd love to know. The mystery of it all is killing me. I mean you have been to every spot on twin, four mile and seven mile from your posts but you don't let us see the fish pictures. How unfair. Catch anything on your secret lure yet? Or better yet how about just posting a photo of the biggest fish you catch each month. Next time you catch a bigun you should have Dave or Curtice or Elmer take a picture. Do you catch spotted bass along with all your smallmouth? Catching any big saugeye???



Don't look down on somebody unless you are willing to help them up OSG.Your Trailor snide is unprofessional.I really can't believe with all your knowledge,books,volunteer work,etc.that you would try to be a comedian,which you are not,and stick with what you do best and that's fishing.How many 20's have you caught this year? Gopod Luck.




Roscoe


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Maybe you should just ask TB, you guys should go fishing together some time; maybe he can show you where this place is without searching Google Maps.


That's a bit to far for me ... I'll stick over here on the west side where I know the smallies are plentiful


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Don't look down on somebody unless you are willing to help them up OSG.Your Trailor snide is unprofessional.I really can't believe with all your knowledge,books,volunteer work,etc.that you would try to be a comedian,which you are not,and stick with what you do best and that's fishing.How many 20's have you caught this year? Gopod Luck.Roscoe



A couple years ago, I asked Tb a couple times if he wanted to go fishing. I know Nick offered several times, House...Hell half the regulars have at one time or another. He went once two years ago with Dan and Dave caught a fish and never went again. I don't think he has caught a single smallmouth since then. He isn't trying to fish. I used to think he doesn't know any better but a dozen people have asked nicely him not to post their spots. I remember garret getting all bent out of shape over it two years ago. I know people have asked him nicely but he just doesn't care. Heck he is never going to fish there, he's just blowing up some guys places just to do it. I dunno if he just needs the attention or not but he does it over and over and over. I get a pm every few days asking for help and I always answer each guy the best I can. If trailbreaker needs attention he should start a thread about how do I rig a nightcrawler, What size hook do I use on a fluke. He would get way more attention and a million answers. After several years Ive come to the conclusion he is just trolling...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

in before it closed.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

oldstinkyguy said:


> A couple years ago, I asked Tb a couple times if he wanted to go fishing. I know Nick offered several times, House...Hell half the regulars have at one time or another. He went once two years ago with Dan and Dave caught a fish and never went again. I don't think he has caught a single smallmouth since then. He isn't trying to fish. I used to think he doesn't know any better but a dozen people have asked nicely him not to post their spots. I remember garret getting all bent out of shape over it two years ago. I know people have asked him nicely but he just doesn't care. Heck he is never going to fish there, he's just blowing up some guys places just to do it. I dunno if he just needs the attention or not but he does it over and over and over. I get a pm every few days asking for help and I always answer each guy the best I can. If trailbreaker needs attention he should start a thread about how do I rig a nightcrawler, What size hook do I use on a fluke. He would get way more attention and a million answers. After several years Ive come to the conclusion he is just trolling...


I understand you tried and so did a lot of members.I even sent him lures and a fishing hat and he has probably never used them.I don't think he really wants to fish,just give out spots.Sorry I came out a little straight forward but I don't like to kick somebody once they are out of it.And that is probably the case.Fish On!Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

TB,I know you will read this.First of all, I give up fighting some of your battles on here.I know you didn't ask me to.2nd,I think I realize now that you are not interested in catching fish.So many on here have made you offers and you accepted 1.Finally,I wish you luck.



Roscoe


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Please help identify this land, Part 4. LOL...

I bet the ton of lurkers who just read threads and have no account on OGF absolutely blew up Google and Google Maps looking all over Eaton Road the other day. Classic.... 

Don't tell anyone but I do my best fishing on 5.5 Mile Creek.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow. This is an interesting thread... too bad for the stream.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Found eaton road...


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey man, let's fish all up and down there next week eh detainer?


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

winewomen&walleye said:


> Hey man, let's fish all up and down there next week eh detainer?


Yes, we should fish the snot out of it.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Why? Just cause people commented on how others should not name honey holes on here?


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> Why? Just cause people commented on how others should not name honey holes on here?


Most of these OGFers need to understand to never take me seriously. I live to far to waste my time on this spot especially since it's on the river. I'm not a river guy


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> I understand you tried and so did a lot of members.I even sent him lures and a fishing hat and he has probably never used them.I don't think he really wants to fish,just give out spots.Sorry I came out a little straight forward but I don't like to kick somebody once they are out of it.And that is probably the case.Fish On!Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe



yes roscoe i have used the lures didn't catch nothing with them yet


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

one i never heard of the place two never been there so someone please tell me how that's my secret spot


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Detainer said:


> Yes, we should fish the snot out of it.


That sir, is funny!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm beginning to think that Fallen513 has the right idea.
Step one. Fish, catch fish and catch more fish.
Step two. Come on the OGF and not post reports in certain forums but instead, be amazed and amused at the myriad levels of ineptness and finally
Step three. Reply accordingly.

One could keep up with many of these threads with a 12 year olds knowledge of fishing and a third grade education.
Congrats to those of you that have found a new bottom.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

co-angler said:


> I'm beginning to think that Fallen513 has the right idea.
> Step one. Fish, catch fish and catch more fish.
> Step two. Come on the OGF and not post reports in certain forums but instead, be amazed and amused at the myriad levels of ineptness and finally
> Step three. Reply accordingly.
> ...


Nice condescending tone. It's just a fishing forum relax! Instead of bashing other guys that post on here just leave them alone and let then post what they want. Even if you think you're the god of fishing. Egos aside.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it is fair to say nothing productive seems to be coming from this thread. Nothing to see hear.


----------

